# Lastschrift!?



## oberschlumpf (8 Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor 2 Monaten in einem Onlineshop eingekauft und dort per Lastschrift bezahlt. Allerdings musste ich nun feststellen, dass dieser Shop mir den fälligen Betrag nun schon das dritte Mal abgebucht hat. Gut, kein Problem, den Shop benachrichtigt und über die Bank die unrechtmäßigen Überweisungen rückgängig gemacht. Mal schauen was der nächste Monat bringt 

Nun aber meine Frage:

Es ist ja theorethisch für Jeden möglich von meinem Konto per Lastschrift abzubuchen, der irgendwie an meinen Namen und Kontodaten herangekommen ist. Sehe ich das richtig??
Gibt es hierfür keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, außer das man 6 Wochen Zeit hat die Überweisung zu stornieren?


mfG

oberschlumpf


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hierfür keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, außer das man 6 Wochen Zeit hat die Überweisung zu stornieren?


Das ist falsch.
Eigentlich hast Du so lange Zeit, bis Du der Abbuchung aktiv zugestimmt hast.


----------



## oberschlumpf (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

???

Ich habe den Abbuchungen nie aktiv zugestimmt. Oder ist diese Zustimmung durch den Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen? Wenn das so wäre, wie können sie dann den Betrag 3 Mal abbuchen?


oberschlumpf


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Abbuchungen nie aktiv zugestimmt. Oder ist diese Zustimmung durch den Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen? Wenn das so wäre, wie können sie dann den Betrag 3 Mal abbuchen?



Natürlich hast du zugestimmt beim Einkauf. Aber nur einmal. Die anderen LASTSCHRIFTEN kannst du stornieren lassen. Die Märchen mit den 6 Wochen lassen sich nicht ausrotten.

Gruß Marco


----------



## oberschlumpf (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Ich habe sie bereits stornieren lassen. Das ist ja überhaupt nicht der Knackpunkt. Was mich irritiert ist, dass quasi jeder Vogel von meinem Konto per Lastschrift abbuchen kann und ich somit gezwungen werde meine Kontobewegungen zu überwachen.

Hab ich was übersehen, oder ist dies wirklich so?


thx

oberschlumpf


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich somit gezwungen werde meine Kontobewegungen zu überwachen.



Das ist selbstverständlich deine Pflicht - lies die mal die Vertragsbedingungen mit deiner Bank durch. Hattest du echt bislang so großes Vertrauen zu deiner Bank, dass sich die Überwachung erübrigte? Schon mal was von Buchungsfehlern gehört?


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sie bereits stornieren lassen. Das ist ja überhaupt nicht der Knackpunkt. Was mich irritiert ist, dass quasi jeder Vogel von meinem Konto per Lastschrift abbuchen kann und ich somit gezwungen werde meine Kontobewegungen zu überwachen.
> 
> Hab ich was übersehen, oder ist dies wirklich so?
> 
> ...


Das ist in der Tat so.
Ist aber unkritisch, weil Du ja widersprechen kannst.


----------



## oberschlumpf (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Danke erstmal an euch Alle!



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist selbstverständlich deine Pflicht - lies die mal die Vertragsbedingungen mit deiner Bank durch. Hattest du echt bislang so großes Vertrauen zu deiner Bank, dass sich die Überwachung erübrigte? Schon mal was von Buchungsfehlern gehört?




Wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte, und ich denke ich habe immer noch, dieses Vertrauen- ja. Klar war ich mir über die "Gefahr" von eventuellen Buchungsfehlern im Klaren, aber meine Kontenbewegungen habe ich trotzdem nie geprüft. Ich denke sollte dies einmal bei mir vorkommen wird es schon zu meinem Vorteil sein 

Naiv!? 




			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist in der Tat so.
> Ist aber unkritisch, weil Du ja widersprechen kannst.




Naja würde ich nicht unbedingt so sehen. Mal angenommen, ich besorge mir durch einen gefälschten Ausweiß ein Konto. Ich sammel Kontodaten von 30 000 Leuten und buche am selben Tag per Lastschrift diesen je 1000 € ab. Sobald das Geld gutgeschrieben wurde, schiebe ich es sofort weiter auf ein anonymes Konto im Ausland und löse das gefälschte auf. Bamm! Was machst du nun? Bis du, als Geprellter, das gemerkt hast, habe ich das Geld bereits abgehoben und genieße meinen MaiTai unter Palmen......


oberschlumpf


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Mal angenommen, ich besorge mir durch einen gefälschten Ausweiß ein Konto. Ich sammel Kontodaten von 30 000 Leuten und buche am selben Tag per Lastschrift diesen je 1000 € ab. Sobald das Geld gutgeschrieben wurde, schiebe ich es sofort weiter auf ein anonymes Konto im Ausland und löse das gefälschte auf. Bamm! Was machst du nun? Bis du, als Geprellter, das gemerkt hast, habe ich das Geld bereits abgehoben und genieße meinen MaiTai unter Palmen......


Weißt du was - genau das passiert immer wieder mal. Das nennt man Betrug. Und kommt tatsächlich vor.
Genauso wie afrikanische Hilfemails oder Phishingversuche.

Das Internet ist zu groß, um nicht für Betrüger attraktiv zu sein.


----------



## Nasreddin (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sie bereits stornieren lassen. Das ist ja überhaupt nicht der Knackpunkt. Was mich irritiert ist, dass quasi jeder Vogel von meinem Konto per Lastschrift abbuchen kann und ich somit gezwungen werde meine Kontobewegungen zu überwachen.
> 
> Hab ich was übersehen, oder ist dies wirklich so?
> 
> ...


Ja so ist es, 
warum glaubst du sonst gibt es soviele Probleme mit gestohlenen EC Karten, kaum ein Kassierer schaut ob die Unterschrift passt und keiner hat jemals den Ausweis verlangt. Die Karte wird durchgezogen ohne überprüft zu werden (da nützt auch das Sperren der Karte zunächst mal nichts) und die Lastschrift wird deinem Konte abgebucht, wenn du das nicht merkst selber schuld denn deshalb schickt dir die Bank ja auch die Kontoauszüge kostenpflichtig nach Hause, wenn du sie eine gewissen Zeit nicht abgeholt hast - das Konto auf richtigekeit überprüfen musst du schon selber.

Das Abbuchen ohne Genehmigung ist natürlich eine Straftat


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				Nasreddin schrieb:
			
		

> Das Abbuchen ohne Genehmigung ist natürlich eine Straftat


Naja, manchmal jedenfalls.


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An dieser Stelle kommen wir mal zu dem Punkt, an dem wir prüfen, wessen Problem es letztendlich ist.
Ich fasse zusammen: die Bank hat jemandem mein Geld gegeben, der keine Berechtigung hatte. Also soll die Bank zusehen, dass sie mein Geld wieder herbringt.
Kurz: es interessiert mich nicht, wie die Bank das macht und mein Problem ists nicht.


----------



## Qoppa (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

und das Schöne ist ja: wenn ich eine Abbuchung zurückgehen lasse, dann zahlt der Abbucher eine Rückbuchungsgebühr (ca. 7 €)


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				oberschlumpf schrieb:
			
		

> außer das man 6 Wochen Zeit hat die Überweisung zu stornieren?



Bin mal gespannt, wie oft ich diesen Unfug mit den 6 Wochen noch lese 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Das Abbuchen ohne Genehmigung ist natürlich eine Straftat


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

...woher hast du denn diese unwahre Erkenntnis?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das Abbuchen ohne Genehmigung ist natürlich eine Straftat



Was denn für eine?


----------



## Nixda (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt auf den genauen Sachverhalt an. Je nach dem kann man schon mal über einen Betrug nachdenken.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Nachdenken kann man über alles mögliche. Ein Lastschrifteinzug ist jedoch lediglich die Auswirkung einer Willensbekundung einer Partei - wenn es an der dazugehörigen der zweiten fehlt, dann macht die das einfach rückgängig, zu Lasten des Abbuchers. Wenn ein Problem des Lastschriftveranlassers (weil ihn jmd. mit falschen Daten über´s Ohr haut) jedoch vorliegt, dann hat das Lastschriftverfahren mit dem auslösenden Sachverhalt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Nixda (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Eine unberechtigte Abbuchung im Lastschriftverfahren kann ohne weiteres die Bank schädigen, was dann einen Betrug zum Nachteil der Bank darstellen kann. Dies hängt jedoch wie bereits gesagt vom Einzelfall ab.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschriftreiterei


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				Nixda schrieb:
			
		

> Eine unberechtigte Abbuchung im Lastschriftverfahren kann ohne weiteres die Bank schädigen, was dann einen Betrug zum Nachteil der Bank darstellen kann.



...das ist aber ein völlig anderes Gebiet, als jenes, um das es hier geht.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				Nixda schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Was ist, wenn es eine Lastschrift ohne Einzugsermächtigung ist (gibt es wirklich). Lange Rede kurzer Sinn der Lastschrift widersprechen. Kommt es öfters vor, dann kann man drüber nachdenken Anzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



> Alles klar. Was ist, wenn es eine Lastschrift ohne Einzugsermächtigung ist (gibt es wirklich). Lange Rede kurzer Sinn der Lastschrift widersprechen. Kommt es öfters vor, dann kann man drüber nachdenken Anzeige zu erstatten.



Blöd ausgedrückt, ich weiss.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist, wenn es eine Lastschrift ohne Einzugsermächtigung ist.


Passiert vor allem im automatisierten Verfahren, z. B. bei Internetbuchungen ohne Unterschrift. Einige Unternehmen setzen beim Widerspruch das Verfahren nicht aus sondern deren Buchungsmaschinerie versucht es immer wieder mal - könnte ja sein, das nur das Konto vorübergehend nicht gedeckt war.
Bei meiner Bank ist es sogar möglich, einzelne Abbuchungskonten für weitere Versuche sperren zu lassen, so was wie eine Blacklist. So komfortabel bietet das aber nicht jede Bank an.

Zum Thema Anzeige kann ich nur sagen: ist möglich aber nicht unbedingt tauglich. Die Klärung ziviler Buchungsläufe ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolger.


----------



## Frank Timmann (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Hallo weis jemand , wie man der Telecom ,das Abuchen abgewöhnt?
Der Vertrag mit der Telecom ist seit März gekündigt, die Einzugsermächtigung 
ist widerrufen.
Doch die Telecom bucht weiterhin   verschiede Beträge ab.
Ich habe die Beträge jeweils zurückbuchen lassen, nur es ist 
ärgerlich,wenn die Telecom immer wieder in mein Konto greift.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass nur gekündigt wurde aber dem von Seiten der T-Com noch nicht entsprochen ist bzw. der Vertrag noch läuft?


----------



## Frank Timmann (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass nur gekündigt wurde aber dem von Seiten der T-Com noch nicht entsprochen ist bzw. der Vertrag noch läuft?



Hallo Reducal,
die Telecom hat die Kündigung bestätigt,bucht aber weiterhin 
verschiedene Beträge ab.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Sind das noch offene Beträge aus der Vertragslaufzeit? Das ist normal, vor allem bei Beträgen anderer Unternehmen, die über das Netz der DTAG zu Stande gekommen waren.


----------



## Frank Timmann (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sind das noch offene Beträge aus der Vertragslaufzeit? Das ist normal, vor allem bei Beträgen anderer Unternehmen, die über das Netz der DTAG zu Stande gekommen waren.




Nein es sind keine Forderungen von anderen.
Es sind aber unterschiedliche Beträge ,die Telecom abbucht.
Ich habe vor ,den Geschäftsführer der Telecom, wegen 
unerlaubter Abbuchungen ( Bankbetrug) bei der Staatsanwaltschaft 
anzuzeigen. Ist das eine Möglichkeit, die Sache zu beenden?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*

Deine Aussagen sind alle wenig nachvollziehbar (schwammig).
Ich würde die Rechnung erstmal von jemand prüfen lassen, der was davon versteht.


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Lastschrift!?*



Frank Timmann schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ,den Geschäftsführer der Telecom, wegen unerlaubter Abbuchungen ( Bankbetrug) bei der Staatsanwaltschaft anzuzeigen. Ist das eine Möglichkeit, die Sache zu beenden?


Nein und Unsinn obendrein. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die Polizei in Bonn den Herrn Geschäftsführer (ähm Vorstandsvorsitzenden einer AG) mit Millionen Kunden vorladen und zur Sache vernehmen wird und der dann auch noch kommt? So eine blödsinnige Anzeige hat nicht einmal Außenwirkung auf das Buchungsverhalten des Unternehmens. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass alles richtig so ist, dann buche fröhlich weiter zurück  - irgendwann kommt mal ein Schreiben der DTAG an dich, weil es auffällt und ein Ansprechpartner wird den Dialog mit dir suchen. Im Zweifelsfall ist das dann aber auch schon deren Inkasso.


----------

